# Templates made EASY!



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I've been thinking about the use of bushings, and how to make the template correctly sized for the bit / bushing offset.

I was flipping through a Lee Valley catalog tonight and stubled upon a solution: offset wheel gauges. Those of you with lathes could make your own very easily, creating them specifically for the bit / bushing pairs you prefer. I've attached a couple of pictures from LV's web site.

Y'all probably have an even easier method but I thought I'd throw this out for those interested. 

Jim


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice idea. I use the "contour tool" when drawing CAD profiles. This adds an outline to what you have drawn. User defined measurement. I have just cataloged and organised my basic guide bushes. They range from 10mm to 42mm, plus odd/self made sizes for jigs (Truss rod jig) and the brass pattern/fill guide from MLCS.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

BigJimAK said:


> I've been thinking about the use of bushings, and how to make the template correctly sized for the bit / bushing offset.
> 
> I was flipping through a Lee Valley catalog tonight and stubled upon a solution: offset wheel gauges. Those of you with lathes could make your own very easily, creating them specifically for the bit / bushing pairs you prefer. I've attached a couple of pictures from LV's web site.
> 
> ...



hi jim

bobJ cleverly made these offset rings that not only help with template and workpiecee size but you can slide the guide bushing in them and cut various offsets. i might add i quickly copied them


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

For a long time I have been demonstrating the beauty of the metric system so far as calculating offsets in ones head, guide diameter - cutter diameter ÷ 2 = offset.

As an example, a 40mm guide and 10mm cutter, offset = 15mm no pen & paper or calculator required.

A 1 1/4" guide and a 3/8" cutter ? Sure some will do that mentally, but the majority won't.

Like with plunge routers that take one piece template guides, manufacturers won't change unless there is a market, so start asking the stores for these things and eventually they will be forthcoming.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

harrysin said:


> For a long time I have been demonstrating the beauty of the metric system so far as calculating offsets in ones head, guide diameter - cutter diameter ÷ 2 = offset.
> 
> As an example, a 40mm guide and 10mm cutter, offset = 15mm no pen & paper or calculator required.
> 
> ...


Why not use a 15mm guide?

Allthunbs????


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Why not use a 15mm guide?"

With what size cutter Ron, whatever the combination, there will be an offset. With a 15mm guide and a 10mm cutter, the offset will be 2.5mm. and very little clearance.

There are several reasons why large guides are the better choice, it's possible to SEE the cutter, the chuck can penetrate for deeper cuts (and sparks or flying brass pieces are not possible), the debris doesn't compact leading to cooler cutter, larger cutters can be used safely and I'm sure if it wasn't so late at night I'd think of even more reasons.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

harrysin said:


> "..., it's possible to SEE the cutter, the chuck can penetrate for deeper cuts (and sparks or flying brass pieces are not possible), the debris doesn't compact leading to cooler cutter, larger cutters can be used safely and I'm sure if it wasn't so late at night I'd think of even more reasons.


OH GREAT -- now I've got to go make a bunch of offset disks. So, is that to say that you make one oversized template and adjust with offsets to the final size you want? How do you handle 90 degree angles and other anomolies?

Allthunbs


----------



## Doak (Mar 20, 2009)

allthunbs said:


> OH GREAT -- now I've got to go make a bunch of offset disks. So, is that to say that you make one oversized template and adjust with offsets to the final size you want? How do you handle 90 degree angles and other anomolies?
> 
> Allthunbs


Ron 
Many people have gone 'overboard' with the production of a number of disks and production of a great number of guides that are seldom used.
I have been developing the guide method for years and started with a 16mm then 30mm then 40mm. Yes I do have other sizes that were produced for specific purposes at the time of construction and one was a 22mm which I used when fitting lids to boxes producing a small rebate.

Just as a matter of interest Bosch produced a one part template guide and as from August, (hopefully0 you will see a one part guide for the new Makita Router. I have the said router for evaluation to write a report on it.

No matter what guide you use there will never be a 90 degree internal angle when using the 'Female' Templates.
Tom


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ron

Having to many guides or disks is like having to many drill bits or missing drill bits out of your drill index set,,you may not use most of them a lot of the time but if you don't have one the right size you can't get the job done right when you need the right size or a bit over or under size.....


Can't have too many guides ,,

=========



Doak said:


> Ron
> Many people have gone 'overboard' with the production of a number of disks and production of a great number of guides that are seldom used.
> I have been developing the guide method for years and started with a 16mm then 30mm then 40mm. Yes I do have other sizes that were produced for specific purposes at the time of construction and one was a 22mm which I used when fitting lids to boxes producing a small rebate.
> 
> ...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

allthunbs said:


> OH GREAT -- now I've got to go make a bunch of offset disks. So, is that to say that you make one oversized template and adjust with offsets to the final size you want? How do you handle 90 degree angles and other anomolies?
> 
> Allthunbs


Ron, you seem to have missed the point of my explanation. Female templates are designed AFTER the guide/cutter combination has been decided, and I have explained the advantages of using a BIG guide, also the advantages of the metric system for the mathmatically impaired. NO SETTING UP DEVICES ARE NEEDED FOR OFFSETS, I have explained how easy it is to calculate. Ron, you really do need to start doing some routing, only then will all this make sense. When you do, please post pictures, then one of two things will happen, either WE will learn from you, or we will be in a position to give you guidance.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

harrysin said:


> For a long time I have been demonstrating the beauty of the metric system so far as calculating offsets in ones head, guide diameter - cutter diameter ÷ 2 = offset.
> 
> As an example, a 40mm guide and 10mm cutter, offset = 15mm no pen & paper or calculator required.
> 
> A 1 1/4" guide and a 3/8" cutter ? Sure some will do that mentally, but the majority won't.


Because I can (and I like arithmetic)...

1-1/4" = 8/8" + 2/8" = 10/8"

- so -

10/8" - 3/8" = 7/8"

1/2 of 7/8" = 7/16"

And technically, Harry (I bet he posted late and tired cause I know he knows this) should have written it as :
(guide diameter - cutter diameter) ÷ 2 because operator precedence says division (multiplication) is done before subtraction (addition). :big_boss:

Otherwise you end up with a 35mm offset and that won't work right... :blink:

What you are doing is subtracting the RADIUS of the two circles formed by the guide and the cutter within. You can draw it on paper and it will make sense. Another way to visualize it is to imagine you are an ant. Walk in a straight line from the edge of the template to the center of the guide, then walk back along the line to the edge of the cutter. You are now standing where the edge of the work piece will be cut.

All that said, doing it with metric sized bits and guides is easier to figure. It is unfortunate that the USA has lagged so far behind in this. That and the whole "new math" debacle. :cray:


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

allthunbs said:


> How do you handle 90 degree angles and other anomolies?
> Allthunbs


You don't... Can't make an inside corner 90 degrees with a spinning bit in a wood router, specialty milling bits and off-axis cutting not withstanding.


----------



## SE18 (Apr 6, 2009)

Jim,

GREAT idea!

Levon

in your 3rd photo, your guide has a much greater diameter than shown in Jim's photo. How did you use the pencil to find the center in that guide to trace the template?

EDIT: 
Never mind, I see you mention sliding guide bushings in them


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

rwyoung said:


> You don't... Can't make an inside corner 90 degrees with a spinning bit in a wood router, specialty milling bits and off-axis cutting not withstanding.


Ya, but I had to ask


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

SE18 said:


> Jim,
> 
> GREAT idea!
> 
> ...


hi David

i try to not use a pencil any more than need be. if you look in photo 2 you will see the brass guide bushing. it is an 1 1/2 " guide bushing. you attach it to the router base then add the offset ring. then plunge the router down with the bit you want to use and you can mark it if you want to get an idea of the size. once you get used to it, you can use the offset rings to make different sized workpieces.

one template and you can make different sized workpieces. its the simplest way to do it!


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

[/QUOTE]All that said, doing it with metric sized bits and guides is easier to figure. It is unfortunate that the USA has lagged so far behind in this. That and the whole "new math" debacle. :cray:[/QUOTE]



Rob, 
You have it absolutley right! There is a small number of us on this forum who have been pushing for the metirc system at least in router use! Also, I have first hand knowldege from my day job that there is a serious problem with math skills in the immediate post-high school generation.

While as you demosntrated the imperial system can be manipulated in one's head, it is much easier with the metric system.

You might find it amusing to search the past posts on metric v. imperial.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"(guide diameter - cutter diameter) ÷ 2 "

Rob, I was illustrating how easy offsets were to calculate in the AVERAGE newcomer's head using the metric system, how in the world does one cope with brackets in one's head? and is it in fact necessary??!!!!! few of us on the forum are purists when it comes to maths. If there is a simple way, then that's the way we go.


----------



## Doak (Mar 20, 2009)

allthunbs said:


> OH GREAT -- now I've got to go make a bunch of offset disks. So, is that to say that you make one oversized template and adjust with offsets to the final size you want? How do you handle 90 degree angles and other anomolies?
> 
> Allthunbs


Allthumbs
I seem to manage well without all the 'off-set' disks that has been Banded around to use the method I have developed.

I once produced a cabinet door which had glass inserted and one of the reps on his visit commented on the right angle corner I had produced, *"obviously it was necessary to file/chisel the corners square"* *Wrong I said* I used a 1.6mm cutter which left a radius of .8mm. Yes it did look square and that was my intention at the time of production. So yes it is possible to produce a right angle that looked square.

Template Tom


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

levon said:


> hi jim
> 
> bobJ cleverly made these offset rings that not only help with template and workpiecee size but you can slide the guide bushing in them and cut various offsets. i might add i quickly copied them


That's a great idea indeed for those with a metal lathe, Levon. Leave it to Mr. Jigs! 

Wait a minute! Now you've done it BJ! Now you've gone an got me to add one more tool to my dream-list... a metal lathe. You don't play fair. :laugh:


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

jim, those are made with a forstner bit and holesaw, not a lathe. i dont have a metal either. they are not metal. you can use mdf or plexi.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Tom:



Doak said:


> Allthumbs
> I seem to manage well without all the 'off-set' disks that has been Banded around to use the method I have developed.


Thanks for the insight. When I get to that point, I'll do some experimenting.



Doak said:


> I once produced a cabinet door which had glass inserted


Ok, I have to assume that you cut the door from a single panel and inserted the glass into it. How did you control the panel from warping? I have to do interior and exterior doors and the stresses are driving me nuts!



Doak said:


> and one of the reps on his visit commented on the right angle corner I had produced, *"obviously it was necessary to file/chisel the corners square"* *Wrong I said* I used a 1.6mm cutter which left a radius of .8mm. Yes it did look square and that was my intention at the time of production. So yes it is possible to produce a right angle that looked square.
> 
> Template Tom


1.6mm easy for all you Auzzies to say...... 1.6mm = 0.06299194 inches = Ca. 1/16 inch give or take a few 1/10,000ths. Anyone know where I can find a 1/16" cutter with a 1/2" shank?

Interesting stuff. Thanks Tom.

Allthunbs


----------

